# Push/Pull Twice-a-Week Routine Advice



## ragagga (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm 2 months into lifting and nutrition and I want to start this workout routine... What do you think about?

HEIGHT: 6'
WEIGHT: 189 lbs
GOAL: Hypertrophy and mass gain (Put on some weight to 200 lbs)

MONDAY // PUSH
Barbell Bench Press 4x8
Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 4x8
Dumbbell Lateral Raise 4x10
Triceps Cable Pushdown 3x12
Seated Leg Press 4x8
Standing Calf Raise 4x8

TUESDAY // PULL
Cable Seated Row 4x8
Lat Pulldown 4x8
Seated Rear Delt Row 4x10
Dumbbell Curl 3x12
Seated Leg Curl 4x8

WEDNESDAY // REST

THURSDAY // PUSH
Barbell Bench Press 4x8
Dips 4x8
Dumbbell Shoulder Press 4x10
Triceps Cable Pushdown 3x12
Leg Extension 4x8
Standing Calf Raise 4x8

FRIDAY // PULL
Pull-ups 4x8
Cable Seated Row 4x8
Dumbbell Shrug 4x10
Dumbbell Curl 3x12
Lying Leg Curl 4x8

SATURDAY // REST

SUNDAY // REST

Every criticism is appreciated! Thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 3, 2014)

Hypertrophy and mass gain without squats and deadlifts??


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 3, 2014)

A - Push
Bench Press
Squats (high rep)
Close-Grip Bench
Over-Head Press


B - Pull
Dead-Lifts (Heavy)
Pull-ups
BOR
Curls


C - Push
Squats (heavy)
Calf Raises
Incline Press
Dips


D - Pull
Pendlay Rows
Power-Cleans
Pull-Ups
Bent over lateral raises / shrugs


----------



## ragagga (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi thanks for the reply! I like your routine but for the moment I prefer to exclude squats and deadlifts because I had a low back injury and don't want to force it. But in the next future I will surely consider your suggestion! Do you think my routine lack of something else except squats and deadlifts? Thanks again!


----------



## Maijah (Aug 3, 2014)

Squats and deadlifts are the two most important and beneficial exercises you can do.I would not exclude them from your routine. Go light if you have to


----------



## bvs (Aug 3, 2014)

imo if you are working out that many days a week you are better off doing a normal bodybuilding split ie legs, back, chest, shoulders, arms (in whatever order suits you)


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 3, 2014)

ragagga said:


> Hi thanks for the reply! I like your routine but for the moment I prefer to exclude squats and deadlifts because I had a low back injury and don't want to force it. But in the next future I will surely consider your suggestion! Do you think my routine lack of something else except squats and deadlifts? Thanks again!




What was the lower back injury? have you recovered? what did your doctor say about lifting heavy? The benefits of those 2 exercises is immense.


----------

